# Carbon Fiber console for GMC truck.



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

This project started off as a cup holder to hold a gatoraid bottle. We jokingly said "Why don't we just split the back seats and do a full Carbon Fiber console down the middle" The next question put o me was "Can you?" I have never tried anything quite like this but of course I had to try.
Now that my client has seen the progress on the console, we're now making a CF woofer box for 4-12" JBL GTI pro subs, an overhead console, a bunch of trim and new door panels. Can you say Butterfly effect?:laughing: Anyway, here is the beginning of the console, it has a wood sub frame and is then covered in the CF. More pics to come as I make progress. Please enjoy.


----------



## gus (Oct 31, 2010)

well obviously you used wood (or mdf) to build the form. but please tell us more about the carbon fiber process.


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

I start by making a profile out of MDF, then I apply 1/8" bender board over the top and staple it to the sides. Next I add a layer of Fiberglass to the inside of the 1/8" BB. Now I add little scallops to the edges and use body filler to get the upward sweep to the upper sides and spine. MDF Rings are added to the top as well for the center channels and transitioned with more body filler. Now I spray paint everything on the top black. This will prevent seeing through the Carbon Fiber to the wood. Now I brush on fiberglass resin and wait for it to get tacky. In the mean time I cut the length of CF. This is done by applying a masking tape border on top of the CF in the size I want it. Then I cut through the tape. This helps to prevent the weave from moving and screwing up the pattern. Next I stick down the CF to the FG resin and brush a coat of FG resin over the CF. Once that's dry I start applying coats of Epoxy. This took 3 coats. Once cured it's time to sand.....and sand....and sand. The epoxy is almost as hard as steel. Once I get it down to 2000 grit we spray a coat of automotive clear coat over it to turn it transparent again. The auto clear coat also has UV protection to help prevent yellowing. Now it's polished out like a car paint job. 
If anyone wants to try working with this stuff, let me know if I can help.


----------



## Firewalker (Jan 3, 2011)

Bill that is flippin fantastic!!! Looks like something that would only pop out of an expensive computer operated molding machine! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ponch37300 (Feb 27, 2008)

That's really cool! I have done a fair share of fiberglassing but never CF. Where do you buy you CF? Also what epoxy do you use?

If you do another project and can tae some more pics of the different steps along the way would be great, like a little step by step. I've always liked the looks of CF and might have to try something.

Thanks for the post.:thumbsup:


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Why use CF? Great structural strength not required in this application.
However, confess the appearance of CF is stunning.
The consol looks great.
johnep


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

In this case it's more for the look but I will say, the console is a little over 1/8 inch thick and is as solid as steel. I'm going to be making a matching overhead console, I'll try to take more pics of the process. 
As far as my resources for CF I get it from www.fibreglast.com. Be sure and tell them Bill from Audio 2000 sent you. We're possibly going to make a DVD together of the process.


----------



## 240sxguy (Sep 13, 2010)

Nice work Bill, I have done FG work before and absolutely hate it, I commend you!


----------



## cowboy dan (Apr 11, 2010)

looks pretty shiny. are you going to be removing the carbon fiber from the mdf or is the mdf perminent?


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

The MDF is permanent. I'm building a bolster that will run the length of the console and be upholstered in leather with a french stitch that will run the length of it. Below the bolster on the sides will be Mercedes carpet. I'll post more pics soon. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

In the UK we have a couple of TV progs on customising. Wrecks to Riches and Wheeler Dealers.

This work worthy of real exposure.
johnep


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I don't know how I missed this thread, but I'm glad I finally caught up with it. This is a really awesome project and the results of this project speak for themselves. I looks absolutely fantastic. I'm looking forward to seeing some pictures of this installed in the vehicle. Great work. Thanks for the explanation of the process.


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

That is very cool! If it's good enough for a Formula One car, it's good enough for a p/u truck!


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

My pleasure and thanks. This week I'll be building the bolsters and sides. More to come soon.:thumbsup:


----------



## cowboy dan (Apr 11, 2010)

ha, found it. you haven't updated with pics. i want to see the leather. and atleast one mistake....lol


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

you must do car audio? great work.


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

Sorry I haven't posted more on this truck. The console got put aside to build the bed of the truck. Here's some more pics of the truck. The side of the console in this pic is just sitting there. That's why you see the wood behind it. We can't atach the sides until we do the pneumatic computer lift.


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

Carbon fiber isn't very photogenic but the whole inside of ther box is Carbon fiber and the top is 3/4" plexiglass bent over the top for better visibility.

The strange picture is actually the first piece of plexiglass. That's a $1500.00 dollar crack. It was attached tot he box and ready to go in. The next morning when we came in it had about a 10 inch split across it. I had to buy new plastic, re bend it and strip all the upholstery. Then I had to fit the rtrim to the new plastic and re-upholster it. I'm just glad the bed is done. Now I'm building the overhead console.


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

*Ouch*

but oh my...that is some nice stuff you got going on over there. very good craftsmanship.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

Well, I guess the crack in the plexiglass qualifies as a mistake. took 3 weeks to fix everything. Sure has been a fun build though.:thumbsup:


----------



## cowboy dan (Apr 11, 2010)

Bill Wyko said:


> Well, I guess the crack in the plexiglass qualifies as a mistake. took 3 weeks to fix everything. Sure has been a fun build though.:thumbsup:


 ha... it doesn't just happen in my shop...lol. that truck is phanominal! i'm glad you updated. what is the truck anyway?


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

It's a 2006 GMC 1 ton diesel.


----------



## cowboy dan (Apr 11, 2010)

ok. cool. i'm a gear head by nature. be sure to update this thread:cool2:


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

We will definitely be updating. It goes to my friends shop to have the heads removed and the block studded along with twin turbos and a 12" lift with 40" tires & 22" wheels along with air locker diffs. We're estimating around 1000hp and 1400 or more lbs of torque. Gonna be quite the rice rocket destroyer when it's done.


----------



## 4skinz80 (Aug 16, 2011)

That is pretty sweet... Nice work!!!


----------



## cowboy dan (Apr 11, 2010)

Bill Wyko said:


> We will definitely be updating. It goes to my friends shop to have the heads removed and the block studded along with twin turbos and a 12" lift with 40" tires & 22" wheels along with air locker diffs. We're estimating around 1000hp and 1400 or more lbs of torque. Gonna be quite the rice rocket destroyer when it's done.


 what gears? what housings? dana 60/70 rear? is it 4link? what tire? i prefer interco, but i'm guessing it's a pavement queen.


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

Sorry Dan, not a pavement queen. We go to Glamis regularly & smash on our trucks. When done it'll have air locker diffs, 538 gears. These trucks didn't come with Dana axles, they are made by American diff. Equivalent of a dana 80. For more pics, go to www.tucsoncaraudio.net There's a lot of other stuff too.


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

nice job bill,

i have been learning that skill and it is hard to see and build in 3d i found out lol, you are doing it rather nicely keep up the pics,


----------



## ArmedFerret (Aug 24, 2011)

I've done plenty of fg work and am working on some door pods for my 350Z at the moment. 

Tried CF once. ONCE. You sir are far better at it than I :laughing:

Looks fantastic!


----------



## Nick Ferry (Feb 23, 2011)

PS - i didn't know how to make the picture smaller (I'm not yelling)


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

LMAO!!! Right now we have it apart to do the final bits of wiring and adding a bunch of HID lights. I'll post some pics as soon as it goes back together. :thumbsup: You're crackin me up.:laughing:


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

I got to snap one shot before my battery died. This is 6 of the 9 amplifiers.


----------

